# Triops and Bettas.



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

My friend was thinking of raising triops with his bettas is this bad?
I'm raising mine in my 3 gal.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

From what I read... the triops can end up killing and/or eating the betta.


----------



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks! Time to warn my friend.


----------

